

Shuttleworth Invests $1 Million in Ceph Storage Startup Inktank - trotsky
http://www.inktank.com/news-events/new/shuttleworth-invests-1-million-in-ceph-storage-startup-inktank/

======
bitcartel
Some interesting background - Ceph and Inktank have roots in DreamHost.

<http://blog.dreamhost.com/2012/05/04/our-babys-all-grown-up/>

